# Mail - suppression automatique des messages ?



## nexus28000 (26 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un peu honteux de poser cette question car j'ai du mal à imaginer que ce ne soit pas une erreur de ma part mais j'ai remarqué que Mail (je suis sous la version 6.5 qui tourne sous mac os x 10.8.4) me supprime mes messages au fur et à mesure alors que j'aimerai pouvoir conserver tous mes messages afin de faire des recherches complètes. J'ai l'impression qu'en gros il sauvegarde les 15 derniers jours. Y a t il un paramètre à modifier pour supprimer cela ?

Merci d 'avance.

UB


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2013)

soit t'as des fichiers de réglages corrompus
(genre la plist , les regles ou l'indexation)

soit t'as réglé un truc sans le vouloir ( ou en oubliant que tu l'avais fait)

t'as bidouillé des scripts ou des règles?

---
par ailleurs
Sauf si tu aimes prendre des risques
*tu fais des sauvegardes ( Time machine ou clone ou les deux) sur DD externe
Si tu ne le fais pas , ben c'est pas malin
(imagine ceci:  pas de sauvegarde et  ton disque dur qui claque  ou autre)

*tu as choisi uniquement des bons  services email où tout est archivé ( en ligne)
ca fait une sauvegarde en plus


Mail ? ça n'a rien à faire ici, ça ! Faiut les lire, les annonces en tête de forum, nexus 28000, c'est pas juste pour la déco ! On déménage.


----------



## nexus28000 (26 Juin 2013)

Désolé pour le mauvais placement de l'annonce. Je pensais m'être mis dans la catégorie accesoire de Mac os X ou un truc du genre - encore désolé donc.

Je n'ai rien bricolé la machine est neuve de deux mois et je vois bien qu'il y en a qui disparaissent. J'ai regardé dans les préférences mais rien qui va dans ce sens. Je fais une sauvegarde en ligne (dropbox) de mes fichiers les plus importants mais pour les mails j'avoue que non c'est juste que parfois j'ai besoin de retrouver des docs que l'on m'a envoyé.
C'est étrange - on peut réinitialiser ces fichiers plist ?

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2013)

bien sur qu'on peut !
c'est même une manip de base de réparatiion de couac OS X

et redresser Mail est laaaargement abordé

ceci dit t'as pas repondu sur tes sauvegardes completes 
( on ne parle pas de fichiers importants , mais de sauvegarde de TOUT ou au minimum des comptes utilisateurs mac)
edit 
si , t'as repondu 
et faudra absolument changer de stratégie et sauvegarder sur DD extrerne
( time machine ou clone)

imagine que ton mac tombe en panne ou que  le disque claque ou que cette machine s'avere avoir un defaut...

car si redresser Mail est facile , il peut y avoir divers causes et certaines impliqueraient des manoeuvres plus approfondies voire plus globales si par exemple c'est un bug 10.8.*4*, ou un reglage  ou bug serveur si t'es en imap ou pas, avec sans icloud , chez qui sont ces emails  etc

(tu ne donnes pas assez d'infos sur ton entretien mac ni tes comptes email)


----------



## nexus28000 (28 Juin 2013)

Tu m'as décidé je vais relancer Timemachine je l'avais enlevé car finalement je n'avais pas l'impression de l'utiliser.

Pour le moment je ne sauvegardais que mes documents importants via dropbox. Je vais regarder quelle solution est la mieux. Je vais peut-être profiter de la promo chez freecom pour me prendre un disque d'1 TO.

Si tu as des idées de solution plus efficace pas de souci je suis preneur.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

J'ai trouvé l'origine du problème. En fait je suis chez Wanadoo (j'ai conservé cette adresse pour des raisons pros mais bon je sais c'est pas top) - lorsque j'ai installé mon compte mail sur mes autres macs c'était avec un compte pop or l'installation sur le macboo pro retina se fait automatiquement un compte Imap. Du coup les ordinateurs qui avaient un compte pop conservaient les messages mais les supprimaient au bout d'une semaine sur le serveur et le macbook pro qui était en Imap qui reprenait en miroir le serveur ne pouvait plus les lire.

Voilà je ne sais pas si c'est clair pour tout le monde mais cela aidera peut-être ceux qui comme moi ont plusieurs machines dont certaines plus anciennes.

UB


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2013)

Ahh voilà donc une question résolue ( je parle du sujet )_ à l'insu de ton plein gré_

ca pourrait donner des idées ( d'enquête)  à d'autres qui feraient face à la même chose
alors penser à cliquer _résolu_ en haut (outils de discussion)


ceci dit
une autre  facon de garder les archives wanamoo ( oui je sais_ jeu de maux_ facile mais reflet de la qualité de ce service un peu  " à l'ancienne")
serait de faire gerer ce compte par un autre compte ( genre gmail hotmail outlooketc) 
ainsi les archives seraient doublées sur le gmail ( et sans suppression)

dropbox a des atouts ET des inconvenients
( un des inconvenients , en mode standard ca bosse sur les originaux, ce qui peut parfois créer des problèmes; pas comme avec  d'autres  qui iutilisent des copies d'originaux , originaux qui eux restent sur une machine )

et par ailleurs c'est du cloud , donc faut une connexion correcte à tout moment
c'est un des inconvenient de certains stockages cloud 
(par opposition à sauvegarde  sur support physique externe dont on maitrise tout le processus et independant de connexion ou qualité d'icelle)
bien entendu on peut combiner les modes


----------



## nexus28000 (28 Juin 2013)

J'ai fait un transfert vers Yahoo

Et voici précisément la procédure à suivre pour décocher la suppression activée naturellement avec les comptes pop :

Mail -> Préférences -> Avancé -> Decocher l' option: "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur".


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2013)

nexus28000 a dit:


> J'ai fait un transfert vers Yahoo".


l'inconvenient du transfert
c'est qu'il change les dates intitulé et expediteur -destinataire

(contrairement à la demande de releve de compte externe qui lui garde tous les intitulés dates expediteur et destinataire originaux )


----------

